# Autumn & Winter Cannabis Mamas and MJ Lovers



## canadianhippie

Welcome to Autumn Cannabis Mamas and MJ Lovers









Our Standing Message:
***
Our purpose is to Support, Educate & Share information regarding the Many Common & UnCommon Uses and Abuses of Cannabis/Marijuana.

We speak about News Currents, Media, "Medical" Marijuana, State Legislation, Parenting, Breastfeeding, Legal Issues, Spirituality, Plant Uses and Preparations, Opinion, Fact and Truth.

We promote the use of this wonderful Medicinal Plant for Appetite Stimulant, Spiritual Centering, Treating the symptoms of Morning Sickness, Chronic pain, Glaucoma and possibly Curing/Reversing Cancer, AIDS etc... Countless Citizens find this plant medically useful and less harmful than disease causing prescription and over the counter DRUGS.

We are also discussing Hemp another misunderstood plant & seed, which has many wonderful non-medicinal uses < Fiber, Fuel, Plastics, Nutritional Value etc...> This is also illegal to cultivate in much of the U.S.
Also the subjects of spending less money on the "WAR" against Marijuana.
Many governments attempt to mis-inform and discourage Right Education and Safe Access to Marijuana. We Say... Use all things in harmony with yourself and others.

As this is a public forum and may be viewed by anyone with internet access, please be mindful what you post on this topic. Everyone has different comfort levels and we don't want to discourage anyone from joining us.

Welcome to our forum, newcomers, and enjoy!

Resource List under construction, PM me for suggestions


----------



## canadianhippie

I've combined our thread through autumn and winter

Where I am, it may be October, but we've had snow.

Welcome back ladies and come on in new interests


----------



## MusicianDad

I want snow!


----------



## Mamatolea

Subbing.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl

Subbing here too, it's getting cold here, but it's been so sunny that no one is complaining. Looking forward to winter though, the youngest girls just started really to really love tobogganing late last year. Can't wait.

I'll start with a question -

Where you live....how much do doctors typically prescribe for medical marijuana? Are they required to exhaust all other avenues before prescribing it?


----------



## MovnMama

Subbing


----------



## eilonwy

Crazy busy, but checking in & subbing.


----------



## yippiehippie

Thanks for handling the new thread, canadianhippie.
joyfullgrrl-I don't have an answer for you...many of us on here are not living in legal states







I think it really depends on your doc, though.

Bring on the autumn leaves! Got some great pics of my lil guy in the carrier on DH's back in the woods the other day, and saw some deer, lovin it! (but, please, wait, snow and cold weather







, hate it!)


----------



## MovnMama

Very interesting article from NPR on the California legal debate. Interesting especially for me, since I'm from CA originally, and did *a lot* of my smoking there









http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...ryId=130755883

I'm curious - what are your thoughts?

This law differs significantly from the law in AK, where I currently live. Here it's legal to possess up to 1 ounce and grow up to 4 plants, but illegal to exchange for money or give to friends. So, essentially, getting it is illegal, but having it isn't.

From the article, it seems that the CA law would have dispensaries, and has reverse support from what one would suspect with legalized marijuana. I'd be interested to know how other countries handle it too, like the Netherlands and Canada.

You'll recall I don't smoke, but DH does daily and I'm in favor of it as an awesome plant with multiple uses







!


----------



## eilonwy

Well, I'm in a rotten mood today. I was planning to go out of town this weekend and at the very least pass a bowl with some friends, but Mike spent the gas money I was going to need.







A word of advice: If you're already spending someone's weed money (and he was, and he knew it), don't turn around and do something you were explicitly instructed not to do (like spend their gas money, too) which you KNOW will tick them off. Now I need a hit more than ever and I have no chance of getting anywhere. Grrr! [/rant]

I'll read the article later (I'm very curious!) but I shouldn't be online at all right now. . . I just really needed to get that off of my chest. :/


----------



## mama516/419

There was a woman from RI that posted she was having legal issues . I wanted so say that I am a part of RIPAC and we have some great resources to helping people get their card stuff together. The one thing we cant do is compile a list of willing Drs. I do know that there is a holistic Dr in Pawtucket specializing in herbal treatments that is big fan of yoga and MJ as treatments. If you need more help then that I can try to get more info . So sorry you have to deal with this


----------



## ~D~

subbing


----------



## muldey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama516/419* 
There was a woman from RI that posted she was having legal issues . I wanted so say that I am a part of RIPAC and we have some great resources to helping people get their card stuff together. The one thing we cant do is compile a list of willing Drs. I do know that there is a holistic Dr in Pawtucket specializing in herbal treatments that is big fan of yoga and MJ as treatments. If you need more help then that I can try to get more info . So sorry you have to deal with this









Hi that's me.Thank you.Any info you could give me would be great.I've basically run out of time for my SSI hearing as it's Nov 9th,but I still want to look into getting the card of course.I just hope I can get through this hearing,I am so scared.I haven't smoked in a month,just in case,and I feel terrible.Nobody thinks they will test me,but you never know,especially since this judge is a former prosecutor.All this because a former therapist diagnosed all my issues are from pot.







So what that I've been going through this since I was a young teen,way before I started smoking.Mj has done nothing but help me.







I think I could get off most of my meds if I could use mj when I needed it.


----------



## mommariffic

First time posting, hey mommas!

It's a balmy 72 degrees here, what happened to my sweater weather!


----------



## basje

I'm new to this board. I have been is discussion with a few friends from my yoga class about using and the effect on our almost nine month olds. Who's gone through the research about what the effect is when breastfeeding? We all exclusively breastfeed and have read things that come down on both side of the fence about how much, and what effect is passed down to our babes.

Also, what do you do to reduce the harm of using on your babes? I try to always smoke outside, and in I vape in the house never in the same room as my LO. But I've wondered with the damage to the air quality that I am doing and the smoke and soot on my clothes should I be forgoing smoking altogether in favor of edibles? Or try my hand at making tincture which I've heard about? Tell me what you've changed and why...


----------



## Mama2Rio

Hi mamas! just checking in with a quick hello and Happy Halloween! been crazy busy here.

AZ is voting this week for medical legalization, here's hoping


----------



## eilonwy

basje, welcome. I don't know anything about breastfeeding & marijuana (I've never smoked while nursing) but it's probably a lot safer than, say, Prozac. In terms of air quality, though? I smoke in my room with the door locked and the window open/fan on (I'm very quick about it, especially during the summer & winter when having the window open is A Bad Thing). Never has the air quality changed enough for my ex (who is very familiar with the smell) to notice it. The kids have never noticed the smell on my clothing either, and only once did I get any comment at all-- when I ran out of my room quickly after a hit to kiss a booboo and the child in question said my breath smelled like smoke.
















In other news. . . nope, still don't have any.







I did get to pass a pipe with some friends over the weekend, which was nice.







One was very impressed with how clean my piece was, enough to comment on it.


----------



## mom2snugbugs

First time poster. Passed some around with DP's family last night. First time we did it together. Hoping Measure 74 passes here. Think the "war" is stupid.

Hello Mamas!


----------



## maciascl

Here is hopeing that Prop 19 passes in California tomorrow!!!! Legalization of mj for personal use.







Send good vibes! It would definatlly go to the Federal courts, but it would be a HUGE step in the right direction.


----------



## chirp

subbing


----------



## simple living mama

Looks like prop 19 didn't pass. Sigh.


----------



## chirp

poor California...and I know a dude (my old go-to-guy) who just moved out there so that he could get legal. He left us un-high and dry. Maybe he'll be back?????

it can't have lost too badly. it's times like this that it's important to KEEP MOVING FORWARD.

and there's my motivational speech for the day.


----------



## maciascl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *simple living mama* 
Looks like prop 19 didn't pass. Sigh.

So frickin' bummed!!! It was 54% no, so it was fairly close.

Can anyone tell me what the process is to get a medical mj card in CA? I was diagnosed with anxiety disorder almost 7 years ago but only was on meds & went to follow up appointments for a few months because the meds had horroble side effects. Would that work? Do you even have to be diagnosed before you see the dr that gives you the card?


----------



## yippiehippie

Well, we're moving back to AZ in Jan (














) so bummed it's still not legal (not that I thought it would pass), but excited it was kinda close. AND my old midwife that I had to leave posted on FB how she was upset about it too! Yay!! I don't remember who was posting about whether or not to tell her MW that she smokes, but now I know I'll be safe doing it when the time comes! It's so nice when you discover another person _for_ marijuana







, medicinal or recreational. (though I kinda consider all MJ use medicinal, even if the user is taking advantage)

There seem to be quite a few newbies, welcome, all!!!!!


----------



## eilonwy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yippiehippie* 
It's so nice when you discover another person _for_ marijuana







, medicinal or recreational. (though I kinda consider all MJ use medicinal, even if the user is taking advantage)

This is something I actually think about a fair bit. If you're using recreationally but you're a complete jerk when you're not smoking, shouldn't that count as medicinal? I think that a lot of people who don't experience physical pain or have an official diagnosis of anxiety or some such write their marijuana use off as recreational when in reality they're much happier and more functional with it than without it.

54%, huh? That gives me hope that within the next 20 years, the good green herb will be legalized.














In the mean time, I will work on manifesting more of it into my daily existence.


----------



## Mamatolea

Hi Mamas

Thought I would chime in re: breastfeeding and smoking(well vaping for me, we almost never smoke, I am ready to venture into edibles/tinctures as well!). I did with both kids, but more for DS and he is by far a much more chill little dude. They are both testing off the charts for advancement, both physical and mental. They are both very social individuals. In my humble opinion, they were benefitted if anything by my partaking during breastfeeding. I never noticed them being lethargtic or anything after nursing either. (And no, they weren't more hungry either..lol)

We were just offered a nice stash for cheap. It isn't fabo stuff, but I am going to be making edibles so it shouldn't make a difference anyways. For the price, it's WORTH IT! And besides, when we vape, we get all the good with very minimal usage. And we generally vape it twice. And then make hash oil from the leftovers! Plus the kif we get off grinding for the vape! It's alllll the good









Looking forward to Thanksgiving turkey soon, yum!


----------



## greenmulberry

The thing about BFing and partaking that scares me, is what if something happens and your baby ends up in the ER, and they run a drug test, will the baby come up positive?

I had to go to the ER once while I was pregnant and they drew blood and ran a bunch of tests. Drug tests didn't end up in my medical record, but I was soooo paranoid it was making me sick.


----------



## Mamatolea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmulberry* 
The thing about BFing and partaking that scares me, is what if something happens and your baby ends up in the ER, and they run a drug test, will the baby come up positive?

I had to go to the ER once while I was pregnant and they drew blood and ran a bunch of tests. Drug tests didn't end up in my medical record, but I was soooo paranoid it was making me sick.

I am pretty sure that unless you are on state aid and have signed the form allowing for random testing, they cannot test randomly for drug use. And unless they had a reason to test, I know they don't just randomly test babies for drug use. My kids have both been to the ER for stitches and neither time did they even remotely suggest drug testing. Unless your child were smoking a joint themselves and out there and they had cause to believe that you were drugging or hurting your child, I highly doubt that would be an issue.

During pregnancy and delivery, it might be a different story, especially based on state laws(so check into your own!) but I had a midwife and gave birth at home both times, so I never had to worry about random drug tests on me or the babes.

Basically what I am saying is to exercise caution based on your own research. No one answer is right for everyone until MJ becomes legalized.

HTH!


----------



## Taos Mountain Mama

This seems like an appropriate place for this question and I'm hoping someone might have an answer for me:

I'm pregnant and due at the beginning of February. I have had severe trouble sleeping in the last few months, and have been known to use some tincture once in a while to help me fall asleep. However, I just heard from a friend of mine that occasionally hospitals will drug test mothers when they come in to deliver their babies. Does anyone know the exact stipulations of this? Does is vary state by state (I'm in New Mexico)? Or by insurance provider? Or only if the mother shows "signs" of being under the influence? This is such a frightening proposition for me and it seems as though hospitals would need some kind of consent from the mother in order to do this. I know that my midwife has not been testing me regularly, but I am planning to deliver in a local hospital.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## eilonwy

I've never heard of a mother being randomly drug tested. They need to have a reason to suspect that you have a problem. If you've been arrested for using _____, you might be tested. If you're on parole or have a history of drug abuse on paper, you might be tested. Otherwise, why would they bother? They need a reason to be that tense about things. If you come in for prenatal visits obviously strung out, they're likely to drug test you. If you just come in in labor? I can't imagine a reason in the world that they'd test you even if you were high as a kite when you walked through the door. I've never been drug tested during/after delivery, and I've had four kids in a hospital (two in NICU despite being at & near term). In fact, the day before I found out I was pregnant with my son I smoked and when I mentioned it to my doctor she just waved her hand and said not to worry about it. I don't think she even put it in my chart.









Maybe you should all have another puff and relax.







I'll be here, smoking vicariously through you ladies.


----------



## muldey

I posted before about my ssi hearing and how my smoking mj may be a problem.Well,I won the hearing!The dr there said my mj use was not relevent,as I stopped for a couple of months and actually got worse.So I'm very happy!I won't have to worry so much about money now.They were actually very nice to me,it was not quite what I expected.I was so scared!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muldey*
> 
> I posted before about my ssi hearing and how my smoking mj may be a problem.Well,I won the hearing!The dr there said my mj use was not relevent,as I stopped for a couple of months and actually got worse.So I'm very happy!I won't have to worry so much about money now.They were actually very nice to me,it was not quite what I expected.I was so scared!










Happy for you!


----------



## eilonwy

Glad to hear it, muldey! 

I'm having a crappy week which just became even more spectacular with the failure of my laptop's monitor. :eyesroll What I wouldn't give for a good hit right now. :shake Meh.


----------



## ananas

Subbing. I was also sad to see Prop 19 not pass, but it gave me a lot of hope that it will be legalized soon.


----------



## yippiehippie

OK, so right on time...medicinal mj use in AZ is now legal!! It passed by less than 1%, just be mail in votes, so I didn't think it did. Hooray-we just decided to move back after Christmas, so excited!


----------



## yippiehippie

Sure has been quiet around here...happy thanksgiving to everyone, hope everyone is doing well and is "plentiful"


----------



## SamuraiMom

Hello ladies, first time posting, not a big partaker, I love everything about it and wish I had more time for it, but I am very much for legalization, or at the least decriminalization. However the issue I am dealing w/ now is my 12 year old partaking w/ her friends. I don't really want her doing it so young, at all, ,though I certainly tried it around her age. But my question is how to handle it. She says she has only tried it once, I don't want to be the big heavy, but like I said, I don't want her making it a habit, even a weekend habit, or monthly. I want her to wait until she's older, like, 19 years old(er)! I just read a recent study on NPR about kids who start smoking in their teen years have learning issues and the like later on. I just feel like I'm in the thick of it, and don't know what to do. Whats the common sense take on it?


----------



## canadianhippie

oh thankgoodness muldey, thats really good to hear, we've been rooting for you for a while now!

it has been quiet, i dont have much time on here anymore but im still using daily and im getting great marks in college.

LO is 15 months and acts like he's 4 years old, very clever and a fast learner.

samuraimom, 12 is young! i was 15 when i smoked for the first time...hmm, hard one to deal, im thinking allowing her to be open about it around the house? at least she knows theres a safe place where they cant get in trouble after

play it down, see if she does peak a natural interest, but watch school! alot of young ones smoke instead of going to school


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuraiMom*
> 
> Hello ladies, first time posting, not a big partaker, I love everything about it and wish I had more time for it, but I am very much for legalization, or at the least decriminalization. However the issue I am dealing w/ now is my 12 year old partaking w/ her friends. I don't really want her doing it so young, at all, ,though I certainly tried it around her age. But my question is how to handle it. She says she has only tried it once, I don't want to be the big heavy, but like I said, I don't want her making it a habit, even a weekend habit, or monthly. I want her to wait until she's older, like, 19 years old(er)! I just read a recent study on NPR about kids who start smoking in their teen years have learning issues and the like later on. I just feel like I'm in the thick of it, and don't know what to do. Whats the common sense take on it?


Oh, wow, 12yrs! goodness, that does seem young, I don't blame you from being concerned. They just don't seem old enough at that age to be making such a big decision. I know this doesn't help you, but I'm just glad that I have a while before having to deal with that! I would just talk to her about it as open as you can be and know that, in the end, she'll make her own decision and hopefully it's the right one (wait!). I do agree that she's too young, but peer pressure is a much bigger force today than almost anything Good luck!


----------



## rightkindofme

:wave New to the thread and uhm I guess the lifestyle. I started imbibing during my pregnancy because I couldn't take the prescription pills for a stomach acid problem I have (My stomach is trying to eat the rest of my body--it's festive!) and since pregnancy I have been partaking for anxiety. I have a medical card and everything.  I find it hilarious that I never did pot until I had kids. (Where is that smack yourself in the forehead smiley?)







There it is! It's been helping a lot. I don't smoke every day but it is really helping me maintain an even temper even when I'm sober and normally that is really hard for me. I have a long history of different psych issues stemming from a bad childhood and I've never been able to take pharmaceutical help for any of them.  But! Things are looking up. I'm becoming kind of fanatical about how awesome marijuana is now that I'm consistently using it for the first time in my life. :lol

As for the 12 year old... I used to teach high school and what I would tell the kids was, "Do you really want to start messing with your brain before it is fully developed? Maybe hold off until you see which parts of it are expendable." A few kids said they had never thought of it that way so they would wait. Maybe they were lying.


----------



## yippiehippie

rightkindofme! Good to have you, so glad you discovered the wonderful plant! I didn't partake until 21 and am now 30 and realize how much it's helped me through bouts of depression, anxiety, morning sickness, and insomnia...really hoping I'll be able to somehow get a card once in AZ (a newly decriminalized state), I hear it will be much harder their (very republican, i'm suprised it even passed). Anyway, glad you found us!


----------



## simple living mama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuraiMom*
> 
> Hello ladies, first time posting, not a big partaker, I love everything about it and wish I had more time for it, but I am very much for legalization, or at the least decriminalization. However the issue I am dealing w/ now is my 12 year old partaking w/ her friends. I don't really want her doing it so young, at all, ,though I certainly tried it around her age. But my question is how to handle it. She says she has only tried it once, I don't want to be the big heavy, but like I said, I don't want her making it a habit, even a weekend habit, or monthly. I want her to wait until she's older, like, 19 years old(er)! I just read a recent study on NPR about kids who start smoking in their teen years have learning issues and the like later on. I just feel like I'm in the thick of it, and don't know what to do. Whats the common sense take on it?


I would make it clear that the age limit is for adults much like alcohol is for adults only. My guess is that you don't want her drinking so use the same rules. I actually started smoking when I was 13 so I'm one to talk but if my parents were open and they had asked me to wait until I was an adult, I might have respected that. Instead, my dad was beyond controlling so I think I used it to cope with his need to control everyone around him. I have always been completely honest about our partaking to my own two kids and although my dh and I are discrete while partaking, we don't try to hide the bong or anything like that.

They have been taught about the healing properties of ganja and they also know it is way different from drinking alcohol. We are not big drinkers but when we do, they see we don't do it to get drunk. Only to compliment a meal or on a hot day, enjoy a cold beer. With pot, they normally see us chill out as far as sweating the small stuff. They see us becoming extremely productive as that's what my dh and I tend to do after a puff. They see us holding down our jobs, paying our bills, excersizing, having dinners together as a family nightly, and frankly, really enjoying everyones company. But my kids understand there are adult things and child things so that's where we are at this time in our lives. We're doing this by the seat of our pants but so far they seem to not have a problem with our house rules.


----------



## Mama2Rio

hey mama's! still around, just been working so much and not time for anything else. i had a ground score the other night! probably some high school kids. just let hubby have it.

yippiehippie, when are you moving to AZ? i need some mama friends who partake. lol!

i'm so excited arizona got the bill passed. i'll might apply for a card, once things settle down and i find out how easy or difficult it really will be. It sounds like the law's going to make it very difficult. there's nothing about mental health in the bill and it's very strict in saying very serious illnesses. but it's a step closer then where we were.


----------



## eilonwy

I've got a 13 year old niece; She's actually staying with me part time (I'm homeschooling her now, yay! ). We talk about marijuana frequently. She knows that I smoke (when I can), and a lot of her friends also smoke. She doesn't, and I discourage her from doing so for several reasons. Her father also smokes a lot and he's kind of. . . unstable, to put it mildly. I've told her that teenagers with a family history of schizophrenia are the most likely to have problems due to marijuana use, and that it takes longer for a teenager's body & brain to clear what they do smoke. She knows this to be true, she's seen first-hand that her friends can smoke a bit of their ditch weed at 7:00 in the morning and still be high as kites by the end of school at 2:45. She also knows that they act like idiots when they're high and are fun to watch, but not to be.  We maintain a dialog, as with anything else. Chibi has plans for her life, and she doesn't want to screw everything up before she's remotely grown. 

That said: If Chibi didn't have a family history of schizophrenia I probably wouldn't bat an eyelash, I'd just encourage her not to be stupid about it. Perhaps I'm somewhat lax that way, though; My natural inclination is toward TCS.







I don't really have a moral or ethical problem with teenagers lighting up on the weekends. As Dave Chappelle says, weed is a gateway to junk food but not much else. I think it's pretty sad if a kid feels the need to get high before school, but to be entirely honest I can relate and went to school high on more than one occasion. It's better for the body than alcohol and I feel very strongly that it's safer for everyone than the pharmaceuticals that are typically prescribed. Think about all of the drugs that parents are actually giving their teenagers deliberately, and weigh weed against them. Marijuana can help a child calm down and focus just as well as Ritalin or Adderal, only without the absolutely vile side effects. It can calm anxiety in teenagers more effectively than anxiolytics, again without negative side effects, and it works on depression without making kids suicidal and/or homicidal. In terms of weekend entertainment, there are far worse things for a child to be doing. Chibi's mother, my sister, is very tense about such things and freaks out at the mere idea, but I think her ideas of what smoking herb actually entails for most people has been thoroughly tainted by Chibi's father (who really is a mess).

Anyway, the dialog is most important, I think. I'm honest, and she knows she can talk to me. Chibi is also very confident, secure and strong-willed. She has excellent self-esteem and has no trouble saying no or telling her friends off for stupid behavior. For example, apparently some of her classmates have taken to crushing and snorting Smarties (you know, the candy! *lol*) and last week my mom and I got to laugh hysterically listening to her scream at a little boy about what a stupid thing he was doing. I've heard her chew kids out for sniffing White Out as well, and tell them that they'd be better off smoking weed (true!). She's got a good head on her shoulders and she's willing to communicate with adults who aren't condescending and who don't behave like jerks for no apparent reason, so I don't worry too much.

I do find it depressing, however, that my 13 year old niece who doesn't even smoke has more connections than I do. *lol* As usual I'm completely out and as usual, I find myself surrounded by people who seem hell bent on pissing me off. I'm trying, but life is miserable and I'm perpetually angry.  This is the other thing: Marijuana definitely makes it easier for me to be a nice, productive human being instead of an angry, depressed sad sack. If I had any money (and a local connection) I'd spend it all on greenery. :/ If I had a place to do it, I'd try growing my own. What I wouldn't give for a reliable and discreet local source of decent herb. *sigh* I just watched Half Baked again, that will have to suffice.


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats

Hello hello!

So I am a very newly pregnant mama, and I've been thinking about marijuana to help with my pregnancy. I've never smoked before, so I'm very much a newb. =)

1. First of all- I have generalized anxiety disorder. Right now, I take Xanax for it, which is a D risk, so obviously that can't continue.

2. I get morning sickness VERY badly in pregnancy, and I'll also have to go off my antidepressant, which has horrible withdrawal mostly consisting of nausea and vomiting.

3. I'm underweight and have a low appetite.

MJ would help with pretty much all of that, no? What advice do you have for me?

TIA!

~Rose


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio*
> 
> hey mama's! still around, just been working so much and not time for anything else. i had a ground score the other night! probably some high school kids. just let hubby have it.
> 
> yippiehippie, when are you moving to AZ? i need some mama friends who partake. lol!
> 
> i'm so excited arizona got the bill passed. i'll might apply for a card, once things settle down and i find out how easy or difficult it really will be. It sounds like the law's going to make it very difficult. there's nothing about mental health in the bill and it's very strict in saying very serious illnesses. but it's a step closer then where we were.


I'm moving after Christmas...should get in new years! Where are you? I'll be in south scottsdale staying w/MIL till we can find something. We'll have to hook up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RoseRedHoofbeats*
> 
> Hello hello!
> 
> So I am a very newly pregnant mama, and I've been thinking about marijuana to help with my pregnancy. I've never smoked before, so I'm very much a newb. =)
> 
> 1. First of all- I have generalized anxiety disorder. Right now, I take Xanax for it, which is a D risk, so obviously that can't continue.
> 
> 2. I get morning sickness VERY badly in pregnancy, and I'll also have to go off my antidepressant, which has horrible withdrawal mostly consisting of nausea and vomiting.
> 
> 3. I'm underweight and have a low appetite.
> 
> MJ would help with pretty much all of that, no? What advice do you have for me?
> 
> TIA!
> 
> ~Rose


Yes, my advice is to find a good, reliable source, find a vape or good recipes, and start feeling bettter in a more natural way! Let us know how it goes and welcome to our tribe!


----------



## justrose13

subbing


----------



## Peachy Green

Hi everyone! I'm new here! It's so refreshing after all the researching and googling I've done to find a forum that isn't full of judgemental people who have no idea what they're talking about! I have a question, but here's a little background first.

I'm due in February with baby no.2. I have been an off and on MJ user for about 15 years now, enough to know better than to listen to all the propaganda that goes around about it.  I have never been in trouble for it or any other drug, so I have a clean record as far as that goes. When I was pregnant with my daughter I did not use MJ, just becasue I'd had a previous miscarriage and was basically afraid to breathe the entire time because I was so worried that something would go wrong. She is now a perfectly healthy and happy 15 month old. My water broke at 36w 6d with her, for no apparent reason at all except a big storm front was moving through and the nurses told me a drop in barometric pressure could cause it, even though I wasn't in actual labor. So I was induced and never progressed and ended up with a C-section the next day at 37w. Not exactly pre-term, but not term either. Anyway, this go around I'm with the same OB and will deliver at the same hospital(I'm in Georgia). I have been much more relaxed this pregnancy and I have used MJ to help with the awful morning sickness, lack of appetite, and anxiety I've been having about having 2 under 2, among other things. Anyway, I'm not a heavy user, a couple of tokes once a day, if that. I did extensive research before I allowed myself even that and have come to the conclusion that it is basically harmless, which is what my gut told me anyway. I know that vaping and edibles are better than smoking, but since those aren't available to me, I've done the latter and I know that any side effects to my baby would be caused by that. I'm comfortable in my decision. However, I recently came across the disturbing possiblilty of myself or my baby or both being tested upon delivery. I'm a pretty intelligent person, but for some reason that just did not occur to me. Probably because I've had a child and did not sign or verbally consent to a drug test for either of us before, even though there was no need to worry then. I have since discovered that there is no need for consent from me for either of us and that makes me irate on a whole other level(HELLO! CONSTITUTION!) Anyway, I have gone crazy trying to find out the info and policies of my state, Georgia, and can find nothing concrete. It's crazy to me that in this day and age of technology, I can't find the information I need regarding this.

So, my questions are-

I'm 32 weeks. At my level of usage described above would that give me enough time to be clean for delivery by c-section at 39 weeks? I don't really have any experience with tests, but have always had a fast metabloism?

I know the meconium would test positive anyway, but is that a routine test or just based on age, marital status, medicaid or private(I'm with Kaiser), proir use history,etc.?

Is a drug test routine prior to a c-section since it's major surgery?

Does ANYONE have any info on GEORGIA policies regarding this matter?!! Please help!!!

Does CPS, if involved, always take babies for MJ use?

Please help!!!! I'm terrified. I'm a good, caring, loving mother who only wants the best for her children and I cannot imagine having CPS involved for this! I have a job, my husband is a non-user with a good job, we own a home, we have a stable, healthy environment. I just don't understand all the drama over MJ! It's time to legalize!

Thanks for reading, any advice or info, and sorry for any spelling or grammer errors, I'm writing fast before DD wakes up from nap.


----------



## yippiehippie

Peachy green-- Wow, you sound paranoid, but I totally understand why, if there was the slightest chance someone would take away my newborn I would be too. I really don't think that's the case though. I am no expert, as I had a homebirth and am not in georgia, but here's my views.

I can't imagine why on earth hospitals would spend the money to test you for no reason. There are a lot of MJ users out there and lots of pregnant ones, too, it's just taboo to talk about it. I also can't imagine CPS taking a newborn from his mama for a little weed (though I'm sure I'm giving them way too much credit). I just really don't see you getting tested unless they have a reason. The hospitals would have to do it, file your insurance, and they would have to pay. Most insurance companies do not agree to pay for uneccessay routine procedures, right?

People have talked about this on past threads...I wish I remembered when. I feel like one said it happened to her and had to go to counseling, but kept her kids. Personally, I think you should smoke a bit and relax







...if you haven't heard this is happening, why did you even think about it?


----------



## nicolian

Hi mamas! I'm new to MDC and just stumbled upon this thread. What a pleasant surprise!

What are the opinions in here on smoking during pregnancy? I see that most of the ladies here go the vaporized or edible route..


----------



## Peachy Green

Hee hee! I have to giggle a bit at the "sounding paranoid" part, because I totally did, and I almost said something about it in that post.  But, in all seriousness, I just can't even fathom the thought of my child or children being put into the system over MJ. There's so much more danger in that then the green stuff. I just kind of stumbled upon it one night while looking through posts on another pregnancy board I belong to. It got my attention, so I googled some key words about drug testing newborns and mothers-to-be and started coming up with all this kind of half-information about how some states test manditorily, some don't and all these horror stories about it. In trying to find out where my state stands on this kind of thing, I can come up with nothing for sure. I've heard it's up to the hospital if they feel it's necessary(pre-term birth, fast labor, seeming under the influence of something, past history, etc.) and I've also heard that your OB can test you without your knowledge anytime they take your urine for routine visists, and if it's positive then your "flagged" for a test upon delivery. I've never been billed or seen any evidence of that on any of my bills, but who knows, kwim? To my knowledge they didn't test me or DD at the hospital or prior and that was just in '09. It's to the point where I'm thinking about requesting copies of my medical records to see what's in them. I know that I'm not the kind of person to throw up red flags at the hospital and as awful as it is to know that there are certain "qualities" they look for in a person as deciding factors for testing, I know I'd pass those. The main thing I worry about is the pre-term labor part, as I had DD 3 weeks early and my OB warned that it could very well happen again. It's all got me so stressed out! And trying to get to the bottom of it has been ridiculous. I've found some threads on other boards started about this kind of thing, but never info about Ga, and the women who come along asking these same questions never check back in to say what happened after. I promise, if only to help some other woman worried about this same thing, I will check back and update in Feb. about how things went. Anyway, I really appreciate your response and you do help put my mind at ease a little, since the rational side of me is saying that it's going to be ok. I just hate the thought of my and my baby's fate being in the hands of some nurse who knows nothing about me and a government hell bent on the drug war. I wish I could home birth!


----------



## rightkindofme

They don't routinely test everyone. That would be extremely expensive and there would be no one willing to pay for it. I think that part of the reason you can't find out much about it is because... it is a pretty rare occurrence.  If it happened much it would be talked about. And it would probably hit the news.

I smoked during my last pregnancy. So far my kiddo is charming, happy, super healthy, and growing like mad.


----------



## Peachy Green

Thanks for your response.







I definitely don't have any worries about this little one coming out just fine, healthy and happy. I agree that it does sound crazy that they would test everyone. From what I've been reading, though, it's hard to tell if the women who've been tested and came up positive had any other issues or what. I don't think Georgia falls in this category but I keep coming across NJ, TX and IL as states where they automatically drug test mom, baby, or both. Some OB practices test, some don't. Same with hospitals. What really gets me is that it seems to be done without your consent or even knowledge and then if positive, it's reported to CPS. I don't appreciate the violation of my rights. I don't care if it is under the guise of looking out for the baby, it's still not right to me. KWIM?


----------



## eilonwy

Peachy, I was in a serious car accident while I was pregnant with #3, enough that I had an x-ray (!!!) and was on a boatload of painkillers when I went into labor with her at 36w5d. She was born by repeat c-section and no one mentioned testing for the painkillers after she was born even though she had breathing problems initially and went to NICU. I know and know of many people who have used mj during pregnancy and not one of them has been tested, let alone had CPS become involved with their kids. Sounds to me as though you could use another hit. 

I'm still without, as usual. If I can scrape up enough money to get out of town for New Year's I'll be able to pick some up then, but until then I must continue to live vicariously through you ladies.  Hm. Maybe it's time to watch Weeds on Netflix. *lol*


----------



## Mama2Rio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm moving after Christmas...should get in new years! Where are you? I'll be in south scottsdale staying w/MIL till we can find something. We'll have to hook up
Click to expand...

i'm in queen creek area. it'll be really easy to find a house. we bought a foreclosure last year and really just had our pick. we got lucky with a house that just needed to get flooring in the bathrooms and a few ceiling fans. good luck!


----------



## Milkymommi

Subbing... it's been a whiiiiiiiiile!!! since I've been round these parts!


----------



## nkintzel

In regard to drug testing babies and mamas-

I'm not in Georgia, I am in Indiana. But, unfortunately, I have some experience with this. In Indiana, they can drug test your baby if you haven't had "enough" prenatal care. That isn't well-defined. So, if they think that your prenatal care was "spotty" or "inadequate" then they can test WITHOUT YOUR CONSENT OR KNOWLEDGE.

This happened to my SIL and niece. She was BFing when she got pregnant with DD2, so she didn't know she was pregnant for awhile. Then, she found out that she had an outstanding bill with her previous OB, so he wouldn't see her until it was paid. Anyway, so she ended up not getting any prenatal care until she was 6 months. When she delivered, the nurse asked her how many prenatal visits she had, it wasn't adequate, and they drug tested my niece. When she tested positive for THC, CPS got involved. They didn't take her, but my brother and SIL had to be randomly drug tested for a few months. It was pretty invasive. They also had to do drug classes and stuff.

So, check your state's laws. Sometimes, they will test for reasons that don't seem to make any sense.


----------



## Milkymommi

With regard to the testing of infants and mothers in the hospital... rule of thumb - just don't risk it. I don't care WHAT the rules are anywhere... I don't trust any part of the system. I always assume I'm going to be tested. I do smoke while pregnant but I always quit 8 weeks prior to edd. I'm willing to risk it up to that point and I do this realizing that the baby's mec will present with a positive THC. I feel comfortable as long as I can pass a urine. What an invasion of privacy


----------



## greenmulberry

The only person I know of who was tested at birth, was someone from my Bradley class who stopped going to prenatal visits at the hospital at 25 weeks (for personal, and legitimate reasons) she ended up getting prenatal care with a midwife, and was planning a homebirth, but had to transfer to the local hospital to deliver (after 30 hours of labor!).

They were in a tizzy because she "had no prenatal care after 25 weeks" and tested her for drugs. That seems to be a big trigger, what the hospital perceives as lack of prenatal care..

However, if I were you I would make sure I was clean for delivery.


----------



## Peachy Green

Thank you for your response! I've had consistent pre-natal care for this pregnancy and my last, so I don't think that will be in issue. I think it's a little(or a lot) invasive even in the case of interrupted, late start, or not complete pre-natal care to just jump on the drug-test train without having found out the reason why. Or maybe the biggest problem I have with the situation isn't the drug-testing itself, but the state laws requiring reporting upon a positive screening. I think if it's the physician's decision to test, it should be the physician's decision to report. The few MD's I know on a personal level do't believe marijuana to be harmful in any way. The "hands tied" position that a state can put the physician in is wrong. It takes away the rights of privacy of a woman just because she is pregnant. I think that a Dr should be able to drug-test, but I think that it should be without the fear from the patient that a positive will automatically put her in legal trouble and have her parental rights threatened. Dr's should have to get clear consent(not just "do you agree to any and all lab testing while under my care" type forms) to perform a drug test and a woman should be able toconsent without fear of legal reprocutions. That way, the Dr and the woman could work out her pre-natal care, any treatment, and a plan for the baby so that the baby will arrive in this world as healthy as possible. If, say, the Dr then told the woman that her heroin,meth, marijuana, etc... use would negatively imact the fetus's outcome and the woman refused to do anything about it, then the physician has grounds and reason to report the woman.

To me, this sounds like the most rational and healthy approach.

I'm sorry for your niece and her family for what must have been a very(unnecessarily) nerve-wracking few months. I hope that she and her little one are doing just fine now. 

Also, I just found the policy below. It is the newest info on induvidual state laws, it came out 12-1-10. It is truly the first thing I've come acorss that has concrete info on state laws.


----------



## Peachy Green

Agreed! Whole-heartedly!


----------



## SamuraiMom

I'm sorry I didn't get back to you all and thank you for your replies. We do have an open dialogue going on about many things, she is aware of the healing properties of cannabis and all the other things that can be done w/ the plant. In fact we have a few different sets friends who have moved to RI to cultivate medicinal Marijuana. I think DH and I have decided that we are just going to have to limit her time out w/ her friends and find more activities for her to get involved with. As for me, I have been partaking a little more frequently, as I find it is the best way to deal w/ stress headaches, and unbelievable so- as well, I find I am so much more productive in the late evening when the kiddos have gone off to bed, and then I sleep much better! Peace all


----------



## riverundine

hey *milkimommy*







! i haven't been around these parts in a looooong time either ~ and you're the only name i recognize from a couple of years ago ~ and with that said, you probably remember the mothering mj mama who had her newborn taken by cps after being randomly tested upon delivery? this was happening in texas about 3 years or more ago. she was on state aid and it had something to do with that.

it sounds like you have private coverage, *peachy green*, and kaiser is pretty open-minded, generally speaking, so that may help. it also sounds like you have plenty of time to clean out your system. you're smart to do your research.

samuraimom, my parents were big herb smokers while i was growing up. my mom definitely still is. they were always open and honest with us about all angles. we weren't allowed to smoke until we were 18 and our brains and bodies got their fair chances to grow. while this isn't necessarily how it happened, as half of us weren't the best listeners, i always thought it was a logical rule. not sure how i'll handle it when the time comes, though. i do feel that waiting makes the most intelligent sense...i mean we eat organic, don't vax...many things...to do what's best by our kids...and good, healthy guidelines that help them grow into their full potential falls in line with the belief dh and i have about helping to create an environment for our kids that nurtures them, nourishes them, and gives them the opportunity to flourish in their fullness.


----------



## tinkie

Hello I am new here and scared to death right now that any day CPS will be knocking on my door.

I have a question for the community. I have smoked marijuana since I was 15. I have Neurofibromatosis and have constant pain in my nerves and severe back pain. Pills either throw me into hives or aniflixas or I pass out and sleep for hours and hours.

I found out I am pregnant, and saw my doctor at 8 weeks. Now this OBGYN I was honest with she asked after my first blood test if I smoke marijuana. I said yes, but I quit when I found out I was pregnant. This is true mind you. She said she has to file a report with CPS here in CA and that I will be tested at each appointment, and again at birth of my child. The child will be tested and if positive the child will be taken away. I sat right there while the NP filled out a report and asked me how long I have smoked, how much do I smoke, do I smoke around my kid, why I smoke, and then lectured me for about 45 minutes.

Since I have stopped smoking I have severe pain, can barley use my hands due to Glomus Tumors on the nerves of every finger. It kills me to sit here and type this even. I am having so much anexity I can't breathe half the time. I am stressed out and can't sleep. I have such bad morning sickness all freaking day long. I mean I need to smoke, for real, I really do. It is the only thing that helps me.

My question is in CA can they really take my child away because of a positive MJ test? I mean we are good parents, I have another child who is so well behaved and we provide a wonderful loving home. I am never "stoned" around my kid to the point I can not care for him. I take a few hits in the AM to help with pain and at night to help with pain.

What is going to happen? Anyone else ever have this happen? I never drink, never pop pills, and never use any other drug other than MJ. Is my kids really going to be taken away? Are they that serious and my Dr is so demeaning to me and treats me like a herion addict. My script expired and the doctor will not renew me because I am pregnant. So what can I do, anyone ever hear of this or have this happen?

Thanks so much if anyone can please help me.


----------



## eilonwy

Do you live in one of the states with a medical law, Tinkie?


----------



## tinkie

Yes I live in CA.


----------



## yippiehippie

Oh, wow, Tinkie,







...wish I could help you, that's really awful. My best advice is to see another OBGYN, or, better yet, a midwife. MWs are more understanding usually and many really understand the benefits. Can you find a different doc to prescribe the MJ, or is it not allowed for preggers? Honestly I would get it any way I could if I were in your circumstances and couldn't do it legally, you sound miserable and that's harmful for not only you but both your children. Will you keep us posted?

AFM, we made it to sunny AZ were the MJ is abundant and decent. I loooooove the sun!!


----------



## tinkie

Thanks, yes I am feeling horrible and the pain in my hands just keeps getting worse. I can't change insurance or have a midwife becasue I have CA AIM insurance. I pay 1.5% of our income so that I can get insurance. I have to choose a Doctor from thier list and the only one near me is this one that I am seeing. All the others are at least a 45 min to an hour drive away. Plus having a midwife or home birth is out of the question. I had my son and was in labor for 27.5 hours, and pushed for 2.75 hours. He got lodged in me and the doctors did nothing. I bled and bled too. I go back to the Dr on the 18th and I know I will test dirty, even though I have not used since Thanksgiving. I've smoked daily for over 19 years, so I know it will take at least 2 or 3 months to get out of my system, and they do both a blood and urine test.  I was told as well that MJ may be legal in CA, but as far as smoking when you have children in the home or are pregnant it is considered Felony Child Endergament.


----------



## Peachy Green

Hi Tinkie. I'm so sorry for what you're dealing with. Here is a link that may help a little. It's about the current laws regarding testing and reporting in each state. It's updates every month from what I can tell. http://www.guttmacher.org/statecenter/spibs/spib_SADP.pdf


----------



## ~D~

Hello again all! I've been gone for waaaay too long







I've missed everyone so!









I finally finished school in October and was working until about a week ago when I was laid off. So, now I have more time to catch up with all of you!


----------



## yippiehippie

Hi Diana







, I was wondering where you've been! sorry about the job, though


----------



## riverundine

Tinkie,

Call Alison Osborn, Midwife in Grass Valley, for advise. And update your prescrip with another doctor, asap.


----------



## libranbutterfly

I got in trouble on another forum today for vaguely mention needing my "stress reliever" that my hubby has neglected to bring me. I am insanely stressed right now, and am dealing with more than i feel than I can handle. I am trying to get back in for therapy (although not the med dr since MJ works better and I dont have to take it EVERY day) but they dont have any openings until the end of March. I am supposed to be moving again in June, so It is almost like what is the point, you know? But I have to try something. They deleted my whole thread on the other board, or I would copy/paste everything that is going on. I am in too good of a mood (for me) to type it all out today.

I will try to be more frequent on here


----------



## EarthMommy80

High, everyone!









libranbutterfly- Hope things get better/easier soon. I can't believe they deleted your thread.

D- Congrats on finishing school! I am in my second semester, and loving it!

Hey, does anyone have any good recs for info on med mary in MI? I am planning on getting my card soon and would like to read up on all the laws from a reputable source. Myself and my friends have seen many different things in regards to the law.

Anyways, hope everyone is well!


----------



## yippiehippie

Just wanted to stop by to say a quick hi...this thread has been lagging lately! Well, we're in sunny, warm AZ now and loving every minute of it! We will be looking for a house w/some land and looking into growing our own. Hopefully legally, but AZ has yet to get their act together about it, so I have some researching to do.

Mama2rio-I think you're in a gentle moms grp I'm in-is that you? I'm sure we'll meet soon!


----------



## greencarnation

I am so excited to find this group! My husband and I are both regular users, and activists. We partake both recreationally, and for medicinal purposes. It is also an important part of our spiritual lives. I was very happy when I found out that my HMO doesn't drug test. MJ is the only thing that helps my morning sickness. I still may have to deal with testing in the hospital, so I will probably have to stop a few months before birth.


----------



## Mama2Rio

D- congrats on finishing school, hope you get a new job soon. best of luck.

Yippie-that's me  happy you found that group (as did i). i've been in another ap group for over a year, and a lot of mama's are joining the new group now. i'm hoping to make it to a few things, but i'm way on the outskirts of the valley and i work full time, so it's hard right now.

hubby just got a new job at whole foods! i'm so happy about the discount. on the application for whole foods, they ask if you've been convicted of a felon, but then goes on to say mj doesn't count. really cool company in my book







we'll see how this job goes, i really thought he would never go back to food again, but neither of us are really having much luck finding jobs outside the home.


----------



## yippiehippie

Greencarnation! It really helped my terrible morning sickness during pregnancy, too!

mama2rio-congrats about the job, that would be nice to have a discount at WF! I've noticed they've dropped a lot of their prices so I've been happy w/them recently too.


----------



## mommysherry

Hello ladies!!

I'm not the best at forums. Just not a dedicated computer communicator. That said, I'm so glad this thread is here. Just knowing you're all out there helps with any anxiety I have about smoking. We do it in the evening, nearly every day. Sometimes a little in the afternoon on the weekends. Aside from the occasional panic about getting in trouble for being a 'bad druggie mother', I find it really helps me mellow and focus. I have general anxiety, which makes mothering hard some days (esp focusing on my kids instead of obsessing over something or other).

Comment/question. DH loves the big city hydro, which gives a crazy buzz. He's a bit of a nut for it, identifying strains by taste, etc. It's cute. I'm more into the outdoor, country grown, milder stuff. DH thinks I should just take less hoots of his, but I don't think that's it. Anyone else? Might ask DH to start looking for other sources for me. He will cause he's super sweet like that. I don't do any looking/buying anything. Wouldn't want to tarnish my halo! lol


----------



## nicolian

Different strains will give you a different buzz, so just smoking less of one will not necessarily give you the buzz you're looking for. I have the 'Big Book of Buds' and love reading about the different types and how they make you feel.


----------



## eilonwy

Hello ladies. I had a completely hellish day today, the sort that just screams for a toke or six to be functional (to say nothing of 'unwinding'). I don't think the most tightly-wound of straight edges would have begrudged me a toke today, it was just horrendously stressful all around. My car got stuck in snow and ice at the end, so just when I thought the hell was over I had to stand out in the snow for an hour and a half while my sister's boyfriend and her brother and I worked to free my vehicle.







I'm having trouble unwinding even now-- I should be exhausted enough to be miserable about the fact that I'm awake, but I'm still stuck on the day from hell.

So: How do you go about finding a source? I'm tired of screaming all the time, but I just can't get past the stress to focus when I'm in the thick of it (or at any other time, apparently ).


----------



## sahli29

I just noticed this tribe. It is to bad atleast hemp is not permitted. I saw a PBS story on native americans growing it,and just before harvest the US govt. would come in and cut it all down and trash it. What a waste.It would be a good income crop that has many uses.AND hello it doesn't even get you high,but alas the law says no growing hemp.

I think being your own go to for cannabis is your best option rather than relying on others for supply.In the least a gardenning friend can grow some for you!

My brother wanted to get a growers permit,but they(atleast in CO) costs thousands ,and you constantly risk being arrested due to state/fed laws that the govt just HOPE you break.So even with a permit you can go to jail.

My OP is that cannabis causes less issues than alcohol.


----------



## mama516/419

Hi ladies - long time - I havent been on here and man it looks different LOL . Hate to say it to ti keep he ladies that are PG and worried but at the hospital we tested positive ( I was honest with my OB who told me it wouldn't hurt me as much as the continuing of weight loss , but had to test me regularly to prove I wasn't on "real" drugs) Then the hospital totally lost their schmit and put my baby in an isolation chamber for "withdrawls" which I fought them like crazy about until they released her and the filed CPS charges that stated not only was I an "addict" but was horrible enough to research and defend it







CPS came over unannounced for weeks - sometimes bringing the police with them . I had to go to drug counseling , get tested , and relapse prevention group therapy for a year. We had to hire a lawyer and go to court. My husband - who is an awesome father - refused the programs as he was getting his medical card and our lawyer was good at his defense , but he wasn't allowed alone with her , even for me to shower , under court law and with CPS and cops showing up whenever they saw fit it was very difficult. At any time if I failed a test they told me shed be removed from the house immediately as no sober adult would be there.

It was Hell

But I still think my mistake was in my honesty and the fact that I was educated instead of lead around by the government . I wouldn't chance it again tho. Sorry it was s long


----------



## greencarnation

My husband wants me to find out if the hospital we plan to birth at will drug test me or the baby. If not, he thinks it will be better for my mental health to keep smoking. I am worried if I ask, especially in person, the will be suspicous. Do you think I could make an anonymous call?


----------



## yippiehippie

Hmmm...definitely don't ask in person! An anon call might work, but who knows if you'll get the right info. Make sure there's no way to trace your call, ppl get crazy about this sort of thing. You, know, cuz you're a horrid person for smoking some weed


----------



## spiderdust

Hey there... haven't posted in this tribe for years!

Greencarnation, as much as it sucks, it's probably best to assume that they do test.


----------



## spiderdust

Oh, no! I killed the thread!


----------



## yippiehippie

OK, I'll keep us going...I got to have some medical today, yum! I've been sitting on a yummy treat someone got us from a cali store, maybe we'll eat that one tomorrow and make it a good weekend! Though, I feel so lucky to have a good source. I really get a good high from my regular stuff that the medical stuff isn't that much better. But, of course, tastes good, so there's that


----------



## Peachy Green

Hi ladies! I just wanted to come back and update on our situation.

DD2 was born Feb 4 @ 9:42pm! I was 38/6 when I went into labor(had a scheduled C-sec on the 8th). DD was 7lbs 9oz and 19 3/4in and had(still does) a full head of dark hair. Perfect and beautiful! I had a great experience with the C-sec this time and have been healing much faster than I did the first time. No vbac for me, I just do not progress well! Dr wouldn't do pitocin because I was only 9mo pp when I got pregnant again and she was concerned about rupture. Well, my contractions had be coming and going for days and then on Feb 4 they were the real thing finally and coming 2-3 min apart lasting 1-1 1/2 min and I was still only dilated to 1 1/2 and 50%! Sigh! Oh well! She's here and healthy, that's what's important.

I was NOT tested at the hospital! I wouldn't have passed if I had been b/c I caved the week before from all the pain and uncomfortableness I was dealing with. We had a great stay at the hospital, there for 4 days. I obtained my medical records back in Jan and there was no evidence that I'd ever been tested at my OB's office either. All is well!

Greencarnation- I called my delivering hospital anonymously, asked to speak with a nurse in L&D and just straight forward asked her what the policy was. As far as I know(and my experience reflects) she was totally honest when she said it was only done upon suspicion, patient's Dr's orders, or if patient admitted to use. Don't be afraid to call and find out your hospital's policy! HTH!


----------



## yippiehippie

Congrats, Peachy Green!! Hope you are having a fabulous babymoon...glad to hear it worked out


----------



## nicolian

Congrats, Peachy Green!!


----------



## Peachy Green

Thank you! And thanks for all the input the past cpl of months!


----------



## carmel23

hi mamas, I just wanted to check in.... its been awhile since I've visited this tribe, and just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing. Can't wait for SPRING! The PNW winter is really dragging on...


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmel23*
> 
> hi mamas, I just wanted to check in.... its been awhile since I've visited this tribe, and just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing. Can't wait for SPRING! The PNW winter is really dragging on...


Sorry to hear that, but it's so hard to imagine. It's been 90 this week in Phx, we went to the pool!! I get seasonal depression and it is soooo nice to be somewhere w/SUN! Unfortunately, I think we're skipping spring!

I've been doing a lot of tokin recently. I really like to wait till after DS goes to bed for my nightly "treat", but he has been so challenging and DH now works out of town and is gone m-f weekly So...I find myself relying on it some days to keep my sanity! I can go from wanting to scream and throw things to smiling and playing w/him marveling at how wonderful he is (a hit or 2 later). What a wonderful herb! I think my hormones are just really wonkie, so at least I have something that helps me deal until I find something more permanent ( i'm talking vitamins or something, not drugs/chemicals!) How's everyone else doing??


----------



## arieltron

Hi, I'm fairly new to MDC, happy to join the tribe!

Just wanted to share my birth story, maybe can help some other mamas.

When I first started prenatal care in Oregon my OB tested me for cannabis, I was honest with him, and decided to abstain for the rest of my pregnancy. The social worker for the clinic spoke to me about my cannabis use and informed me I would be reported to CPS. I had a great all natural birth, the L & D nurse let my DD latch on right after birth, but when I got to my recovery room, the nurses there informed me I could not breast feed because of the initial positive screen from months ago! I'm strongly against formula, especially at such a critical time, so the 2 nights we spent in the hospital, were a struggle. I just nursed anyway. The nurses treated me and DH like shit, but we persevered. I had a meeting with the social worker at the hospital, who told me CPS would be contacting me, and handed me information from Kellymom about BFing and cannabis, even though I hadn't smoked in months, and then I was allowed to go home.

It was a very intense and nerve wracking time. I contacted the CPS worker, she came to my house the next day, interviewed me and my LO's papa for 10 minutes. She told me she wasn't the "Weed police" (her words) and that we seemed like great parents. She then left, and closed our case. 

Just thought I should share my story, if anyone wants more details just ask!


----------



## Cathypie

I've never posted here but I'm excited to have found some like minded mamas. I feeling like if people knew about me they would judge. I have a daughter who will be 2 in June and another little girl who was born this last November. My baby is EBF and I pump for my toddler since she weaned when I was pregnant. I also smoke to unwind. Knowing there's other people who do the same type of things makes me feel great!


----------



## Mama2Rio

all the cps stories make me so sad! my cousin is a therapist/social worker for abused kids and none of the kids coming in to see her is because of their parents using mj, it's mostly alcohol and heavy drugs -heroin/cocaine/meth. and the kids have a lot of problems, many have been sexually exploited by their parents to buy drugs. those kids of things just don't happen with marijuana use. I've always been scared to bring up my use with doctors and now that i have a child, it scares me more.

Allowing medical use is finally recognizing there are benefits to marijuana, but it still doesn't allow people to self medicate. I get problems with depression and anxiety and i'm more likely to get handed a scrip for xanax than get handed a medical license. i some how think being on xanax would put my child in more danger than if i was just to take a toke now and then to calm my nerves.

i've been smoking since i was 12 and regularly by 15. i never moved into using 'hard drugs' because of mj use, in fact, i've stayed far away from them because i've seen too many people O.D. and piss their lives away, i didn't want to end up living in my parent's basement or at the ymca. i've had long stretches of not smoking and i don't need it every day. while i don't agree that teens should be using marijuana, i would say it was a factor of getting me through some of the worst times in my life.

one day the fight for legalization will be over and i hope to see it with in the next decade - i can have HIGH hopes, right? can we just elect an old dirty hippie, maybe a musician, and get it over with? i say willie nelson! or was bill clinton the closet we're going to get?

sorry for the rant.


----------



## MrsRek

Hi everyone, from sunny Florida!







This is my first time posting here and I just wanted to introduce myself. Im Audrey and im so happy to find other MJ supporting mamas. My dh and I are very active in the fight to legalize/decriminalize MJ.

A little back story, back in 2006 I injured my back at work pretty bad and workers comp wouldnt approve a real orthopedic or PT so I was stuck seeing a urgent care"doctor" that just kept putting me on more and more pills. At one point I was on oxy, soma, tramadol, and lortab every 4-6 hours, that went on for 9 months when we finally won the fight against the ins company and got them to cover PT. Well by then my kidneys started failing me and I ended up on dialysis for 2 years and had to completely overhaul my life and what I put into my body. Since then I have been smoking/vaporizing for the pain and of course to unwind and I feel great. Im no longer on dialysis and havent had the need to take any pharmseuticals for over 3 years and I feel great.









Anyways its great to be here. Any other mamas from Florida?


----------



## yippiehippie

mrsrek!


----------



## rightkindofme

I'm out in California enjoying the wonderful weather and digging in the dirt thanks to the help of my anxiety medication.  Otherwise I would be sitting on the couch crying all day.


----------



## Cathypie

I see some other DS mamas meandered over here. Lol. I'm all the way in PA. I'm feeling envious of you guys in nice climates. Our 10 day weather forecast is off the wall crazy here. It's not sure if it wants to dump rain, snow or be nice out. Oh, Pittsburgh.


----------



## pinkmonkey

subbing!


----------



## Halls

Hi all!

Man, is it good to see some fellow Tokers who are also good mommys! 

I'm Holly, and I have 5 small kids (ages 6 and under).... Can you guess why I need MJ sometimes?  I never even dreamed of using MJ until I was married, lol. And now DH and I vape probably 3 nights a week, just to kick back, relax, get a better sleep, and just generally feel good.  It's not legal up here in Canada either, which stinks.

Anyway, nice to meet you all!!


----------



## homeblossom

Teenager decides to celebrate 4/20. We have always been open about our medicinal herbs. We made it very clear that we would rather her do it at home rather than with friends out of the house. Wrong place, wrong time can get you in big trouble. Lately the 'synthetic' products on the market have put some teens in our local highschool in the hospital. When we were teens, it could get "dusted" with whatever, so scary right. The offer had been on the table for some time, but I think she's finally gonna take us up on that. Our only disclaimer is that does not mean we advocate doing this with friends, at all. Does it seem hypocritical to keep it all in the family? .


----------



## yippiehippie

newbies!

Halls, 5 under 6 -- WOW! I can't imagine...

homeblossom - I don't think that's hypocritical, being hypocritical would be telling her she can't ever do it though you do. How old is she? I do know that some say there are lasting effects if under 18, but I get what you're saying, wanting her to try it at home before getting some crap that who knows what's in w/friends. I have no idea how i'll handle it when the time comes...luckily I have plenty of time (hopefully, right?!) DH started smoking w/his mom at 15...she's a heavy smoker and so is he and they have a great relationship. Though, he has a real memory issue, so who knows where that's from. Really, what the heck else are you supposed to do??

Anyone celebrating 420? DH will be out of town Maybe we'll celebrate 420/earth day together when he gets home on Fri...I'll have to think of something fun...


----------



## yippiehippie

Join us in the spring thread

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1309021/cannabis-mamas-and-mj-lovers-spring-summer#post_16396686

Happy spring!


----------



## curiousmomma

Ok Ladies, ive got a question..

I have a friend whose been smoking for quite sometime. She didnt smoke during her first pregnancy...but this second one is almost intolerable without MJ. She's got severe anxiety and appetite issues, and is against any type of pharm drugs. She's 18 weeks now, but scared to continue smoking, because she has heard from someone that CPS can take your child if the meconium is tested, and marijuana is shown positive. We live in TN, and ive tried to research this question for weeks with no results. Ive been told that CPS only worries with other "bad" drugs...because no studies can prove that MJ has negative effects during pregnancy. She is just worried about losing the child, or having to deal with CPS issues...I, however, am more concerned with her sanity if she has to quit... Its the only thing that brings her out of severe depression and extreme anxiety episodes that last for days without smoking...Any replies will be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Surefirelime

I'm in GA and a midwife told me that she had a client who's baby was taken away b/c she tested positive for MJ. They actually talked her into inducing labor when she went into the hospital with a pain at 37 weeks (ended up being gas) and waited till after the baby was born to inform her they had run a drug test. Your friend should be very careful. If she goes into a hospital for any reason and they test she could lose the child. Not worth it to me, too bad we don't live in a sane society. It's okay for women to be given drugs that stay in the babies system for weeks after birth in a hospital but not to take something natural that has similar if milder effects.


----------



## Surefirelime

I'm in GA and a midwife told me that she had a client who's baby was taken away b/c she tested positive for MJ. They actually talked her into inducing labor when she went into the hospital with a pain at 37 weeks (ended up being gas) and waited till after the baby was born to inform her they had run a drug test. Your friend should be very careful. If she goes into a hospital for any reason and they test she could lose the child.


----------



## jadebutterfly

Hi Mj mamas, I have an mj question, its related to mj in breastfeeding, and dd cbc blood test results. She had a not so low but low 4500 leucocytes and 244000 plaquets, her ped said they were low and might have to be checked again later because that is not norma, and hopefully they would be up again, cause if not we would have to test to see whats wrong.

He asked if she had just had a cold or some viral infection, that might be the cause, but it is not the case, she is super healthy.

I just wonder if Mj would have anything to do with a low leucocyte (which is like the white blood cells that fight infection) has to do with the immune system, and I remember i had read many articles saying how mj would compromise immune system.

So I was a little concerned about that, and ive stopped smoking to see if it improves, but i miss it and im not sure if it has anything to do or is it even necessary to stop.

????? Thanks


----------



## JenniLove

I am definately interested in finding out the affects of partaking while breastfeeding. I decided not to while pregnant, but I would like to again after I pop...Any good ways to find out?


----------



## Morning Dew

I just watch this and wanted to share.. its about the power of juicing cannabis.


----------



## cinnamongrl

subbing

I am a mmj patient in CO (Migraines, dysmenorrhea, anxiety). Nice to see all of you mama's!!


----------



## cinnamongrl

Is there a newer thread?


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cinnamongrl*
> 
> Is there a newer thread?


Nope, we're just not very active







.

Anyone have experience/info medicating in labor or after for after pains?


----------



## cinnamongrl

My labor went to so quickly that I didn't even have time to think about that! I would love to hear stories of mama's who did! Did you feel everything more intensely or did you feel more zoned?


----------



## cinnamongrl

And by zoned, I mean, more In the Zone, as opposed to zoned out...


----------



## canadianhippie

lol cinnamongrl

Ive heard of medicating for labour....hmmm, need some google searched to see where

i was interested in giving it a go with mine, however i was having a hospital birth and I had to much family around who would have FREAKED out

I didnt smoke very much at all during pregnancy, I had a time where it gave me intense braxton hicks at 6 months...which scared me, but i do have times where I felt so in love and connected with my big baby belly

I havent smoked in 6 weeks or so now, I am missing it, i want to centre myself again but it's way to much money! What happened! lol its now gram for gram cost, unless you get terrible stuff, everyone justifies cost by saying "no no its "kush" though" right.....just like "this is bc bud man.." unless you've smoked BC bud before....in bc, its laughable

$70-$80 for a quarter? you can KEEP it lol especially alot of these people are involved with other drugs, yuck, i dont want to support that, I am picky on who im supporting when I buy

How much does everyone go through a month? I was doing great, where a quarter (its only me who smokes) lasts me about a month, includes a week of smoking roach spliffs as well, and smoking twice a day (roll a 1 paper, out it and relight the next time)

I wish I could get my card, its just i have no chronic issues, havent been diagnosed with anxiety or anything like that, so im outta luck


----------



## yippiehippie

OK, sorry about the above post, this is the older thread, I guess I didn't realize which this was!

http://www.mothering.com/community/forum/thread/1309021/cannabis-mamas-and-mj-lovers-spring-summer#post_16396686


----------



## canadianhippie

ahh yippiehippie, your house or mine?

lol meaning we got both threads going...what should we do, make a new...or..pick one...or just see w/e the most active one is?


----------



## csuusc

Love this thread! I'm new here by the way.


----------



## canadianhippie

Welcome csuusc! Im glad you found a tribe! I was so happy and shocked there was a cannabis thread on MDC, its awesome

I have a great friend who gave me a bit of bud! Havent purchased any for a while now, its not so great, weak outdoor, but limited side effects and easy come down, so its nice to have some herb back in my life

My mom was telling me about a man they work with in the community who's wife is a open avid smoker and practising pagan, Im like hook me up!! I want to meet her! lol Never know what could come out of meeting a fellow smoker

Has anyone been browsing resources lately?

I signed up for the vote hemp page on facebook, updates you on the current state of industrial hemp laws

any other good ones to reccommend?


----------



## StephanieAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yippiehippie*
> 
> Well, we're moving back to AZ in Jan (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so bummed it's still not legal (not that I thought it would pass), but excited it was kinda close. AND my old midwife that I had to leave posted on FB how she was upset about it too! Yay!! I don't remember who was posting about whether or not to tell her MW that she smokes, but now I know I'll be safe doing it when the time comes! It's so nice when you discover another person _for_ marijuana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , medicinal or recreational. (though I kinda consider all MJ use medicinal, even if the user is taking advantage)
> 
> There seem to be quite a few newbies, welcome, all!!!!!


Another newbie here. I am tired of the pills that are killing my liver and offering me zero relief of my symptoms. I suffer from alot of things. Most all cause chronic debilitating pain. I am at the end of my rope. I just got moved to Virginia and so would not know where to go to get a script or even find a "hook up" person. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------

